# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> This is my last day of classical music listening so I will provide a few reflections before tomorrow begins this journey.
> 
> Question: who is the first rap artist? Ironically unlike what most people would expect, the first rap poet was Homer from way back in the day. Indeed, he was the first guy who composed epic tales to a lyre breakbeat (or the equivalent) and continue the bardic traditions.
> 
> ...


----------

